# MAC for BADA



## ailin (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone know about this collection? I think it came out in September 2004, if I'm correct. I think it's a Korean exclusive, though.

There was a lipstick, lipglass, and a quad. 

BADA is a Korean singer, who used to be part of SES. I think this collection came out at the same time she released her 2nd album, because when I bought her CD, I got this paper thingie (promotion thingie) for MAC cosmetics, showing that collection. I don't have that paper with me right now, but when I do, I can scan it for you.

Anyone know about this collection? Cause I've never seen it being discussed before...


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 8, 2006)

I've heard of it, and I only saw the bada lipstick from the collection. It's a beautiful color.


----------



## juli (Jul 8, 2006)

There was a small thread about this couple month ago.  Something about the lipglss being rerelease of something that was released previously under diff name. Like kei lipglass was similar (almost idential in color) to this LE lipglass that was released last yr.  Phosporelle=elle lg (which was also LE) sorta thing/just diff name??  I don't recall exactly but i remember reading about it.  I am sure the thread exists somewhere since I only come here to get any mac update. LoL

here is something I found doing a search for BADA here...

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...highlight=bada

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...highlight=bada

I cant find the exact thread but if I come across it... I'll let u know.


----------

